# Ubisoft Uplay vs. Valve Steam



## tigersuit (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte meine kürzlichen Erfahrungen mit beiden Plattformen mal im direkten Vergleich zum Besten geben.

Hintergrund ist der Kauf einer Nvidia-Grafikkarte, zu der es bei Mindfactory Assassin´s Creed III und Borderlands 2 dazu gab.
Ersteres zu beziehen über Uplay, letzteres über Steam.

Das Prozedere war folgendermaßen: Ich schickte meine Rechnungsnummer zu Mindfactory und die sendeten mir zeitnah zwei Codes nebst URLs, wo ich diese einlösen sollte.

Im Falle von Borderlands 2 ging es dann folgendermaßen weiter:

Code aus der E-Mail kopiert, Steam Client gestartet, Code eingegeben, Spiel heruntergeladen&installiert. 

Jetzt begann der Spaß mit Uplay. Die URL leitete mich zur Startseite des Ubisoft-Shops weiter. Das war wohl nicht so gedacht, da die URL auch weit länger war als "shop.ubi.com" und mich wohl zu Aktionsseite leiten sollte. Immerhin teilte mir ein kleines Popup mit, dass die Weiterleitung zur Startseite des Shops "zu meiner Sicherheit" erfolge.
Okay, dann dachte ich kurz nach und versuchte es anders. Leider war es mir nicht möglich, Assassin´s Creed III in den Warenkorb zu legen, da das Spiel nur zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr verfügbar ist. WTF, Ubisoft? 
Also bis 23Uhr gewartet, Assassin´s Creed III in den Warenkorb gelegt, ins Feld "Promo-Code" meinen Code kopiert, den Button "Aktualisieren" anklicken et vóila, der Gesamtbetrag beträgt noch 0,00€.
Nach dem Klick auf die Kaufabwicklung und Eingabe einiger Daten wähnte ich mich schon am Ziel.
Nun waren aber die Server anscheinend nicht erreichbar und es passierte rein gar nichts.
Zwischenzeitlich brachte die Webseite auch noch meinen Firefox zum Absturz. Das ist mir seit Monaten, eher Jahren nicht mehr passiert. Gratuliere, Ubisoft. Vielleicht hatte das ja mit der ständigen Warnung, dass Plugins zur korrekten Darstellung der Seite fehlen, zu tun.
Zwei Stunden später klappte es dann endlich. Leider erschien weder eine Seriennummer noch ein Downloadlink. Hinter dem Spiel war vermerkt "Die Seriennummer bzw. der Freischaltcode wird bearbeitet.".
In meinem Uplay-Account steht auch nach wie vor "Keine Spiele".
Nach wildem Geklicke durch Hilfeseiten war ich kein Stück schlauer als vorher.
Eine Internetrecherche ergab, dass das wohl öfters mal vorkommt. Sei es bei Promo-Aktionen oder Codes aus Retail-Verpackungen.

Ich gab dann erst mal auf, spielte Borderlands 2, erledigte andere Dinge und schaute 12 Stunden später nochmal nach. Immer noch "Die Seriennummer bzw. der Freischaltcode wird bearbeitet.".

Schon klar, dass niemand etwas zu verschenken hat, aber bei einer solchen Aktion hat ja sicher Nvidia oder Mindfactory einen Pauschalbetrag entrichtet und Ubisoft verspricht sich auch Marketingeffekte von der ganzen Sache.
In jedem Fall hat mein erster Kontakt mit Ubisoft und deren hauseigener Vertriebsplattform und DRM-Geschiss sämtliche Horrorstories, die ich mal aufgeschnappt hatte, bestätigt.

Auf die Idee -auch nach 23Uhr- nochmal auf shop.ubi.com einzukaufen, werde ich ganz sicher in diesem Leben nicht mehr kommen.
In Sachen Assassin´s Creed III warte ich mal den Steam-Wintersale ab und spiele derweil -völlig problemlos und ohne vorherigen Stress- Borderlands 2.


----------



## cultraider (15. Dezember 2012)

ging mir ähnlich, nachdem ich borderlands innerhalb einer minute bei steam aktiviert hatte, kam das debakel mit ac III.

nur, dass mein key innerhalb  von immerhin von 10min per mail kam, nur leider konnte man den key nicht bei steam aktivieren, aber immerhin gab es ac II kostenlos dazu, welches ich aber leider schon habe


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Dezember 2012)

Schön dass du es ansprichst.
Ich habe kürzlich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
OK ich bin generell Steambefürworter aber jetzt weis ich auch wieder warum.
Habe 3 Keys bekommen. 1x für Hitman Absolution (Steam) und 1x Far Cry 3 / Assassins Creed 3 für (Ubi-Schrott)

Bei Steam ging es mir wie dir, Steam geöffnet, Code eingegeben, Download gestartet...gewartet...fertig.

Beim Ubishop war's extrem "lustig".
Für Far Cry 3 musste ich zuerst Uplay laden installlieren und dann von Uplay aus über den Shop Button dort das Spiel in den Warenkorb leben und den Promo Key eingeben. Nach dem 3x Eingeben hat er ihn dann erkannt und der Preis war 0. Ok nachdem dann die Bestätigungsmail kam musste ich Uplay ca 5x neu starten dann war das Spiel auch dort sichbar und konnte installiert werden. Neue Patches kamen automatisch beim Spielstart zur Installation...ok

Für Assassins Creed 3 hat er den Code bei selber Vorgehensweise wie bei FC3 nicht akzeptiert. Der Preis blieb immer Vollpreis.
Ich musste den Ubishop direkt über die HP ansurfen, ohne den Umweg per Uplay. Ich dachte eigentlich das Resultat wäre dasselbe, war es aber augenscheinlich nicht. 
Habe ich den Shop direkt angesurft und dieselbe Prozedur wiederholt, wurde der Code plötzlich akzeptiert. (Beide Versuche fanden zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr statt, daran war's also nicht gelegen...)
Auf jeden Fall... kam dann irgendwann die Bestätigungsmail aber auch nach 10x Uplay neu starten war das Spiel dort noch nicht zu sehen.
Ich musste mir dann mit einem Download-Manager den es wohl eigenes für das Spiel gab die Spieldateien laden und instalieren.
In Uplay ist das Spiel aber bislang immer noch nicht aufgetaucht. 

Also echt dieses Uplay ist ne Zumutung. Gerade für Kunden die sich mit sowas nicht auskennen.
Ich hatte echt schon überlegt mir die Titel trotzdem auf Steam irgendwann im Deal zu kaufen weil es mich eh schon ankotzt da jetzt 2 Clients zu haben und dann auch noch so umständlich...bah.
Von mir aus könnten die sich ihr Beta-Uplay sonst wohinstecken... und das man die Spiele nur zwischen 23 und 0 laden kann... eh was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn...

Also ich bin viel von Uplay aber nicht begeistert.

br,

Major


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Dezember 2012)

Uplay Online Plattform wurde vor etwa 4 Monaten gestartet. 
Wann wurde Steam gestartet?

Insgesamt finde ich es irgendwie gut, wenn man sich nicht nur von einer Plattform abhängig macht. Klar muss uplay besser werden....
Weder Origin, Uplay noch Steam finde ich besser oder schlechter. Wenn es nach mir ginge, bräuche ich überhaupt keine Plattform.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2012)

Uplay ist deutlich älter und kommt aus 2009 (!)!! 
Und man sollte erwarten egal ob so eine Plattform Jahre oder Tage alt ist, dass solche Grundsachen funktionieren!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Dezember 2012)

Uplay PC: Ubisoft startet Konkurrenz zu Steam und Origin, Spiele für einen Euro erhältlich   08-2012

Uplay PC - Ubisofts Online-Plattform gestartet - News - GameStar.de  08-2012

Uplay gab es schon länger, stimmt. Ich sprach von der Online-Plattform.
Und Steam lief auch nicht schon immer so gut wie heute.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2012)

Mit AC II wurde es eingeführt, also 2009.
Seit dem wird auch drüber geredet.


----------



## Sand0r (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja Uplay ist schon so eine Marke.  Ich würde es als Steam Befürworter auch lieber missen. Nur leider geht das nicht bei den guten Spielen. Übrigens braucht ihr euch die Spiele nicht nochmal bei Steam zu kaufen. Ubi Spiele welche Uplay benötigen, brauchen das auch über Steam. Das blöde ist dann nur, das das Spiel unter euren Spielen in Uplay erscheint aber nicht aktivierbar ist. Und nur startet,  wenn man es über Steam startet.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2012)

Also Ubi hat in den Jahren nichts rausgebacht was ich spielen, außer Rayman Origins. Das hat aber gar kein DRM.


----------



## tigersuit (15. Dezember 2012)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Ja Uplay ist schon so eine Marke.  Ich würde es als Steam Befürworter auch lieber missen. Nur leider geht das nicht bei den guten Spielen. Übrigens braucht ihr euch die Spiele nicht nochmal bei Steam zu kaufen. Ubi Spiele welche Uplay benötigen, brauchen das auch über Steam. Das blöde ist dann nur, das das Spiel unter euren Spielen in Uplay erscheint aber nicht aktivierbar ist. Und nur startet,  wenn man es über Steam startet.


 

Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? Sollte ich den Key doch noch bekommen, kann ich AC3 dann auch einfach in Steam aktivieren?


----------



## tigersuit (15. Dezember 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Insgesamt finde ich es irgendwie gut, wenn man sich nicht nur von einer Plattform abhängig macht. Klar muss uplay besser werden....
> Weder Origin, Uplay noch Steam finde ich besser oder schlechter. Wenn es nach mir ginge, bräuche ich überhaupt keine Plattform.



Also ich bin großer Steam-Fan. Auch wenn ich sonst (bei E-Books oder Musik) überhaupt nichts von DRM halte.
Vor allem das Cloud-Prinzip und die ständigen Deals finde ich großartig. Ich habe im letzten Jahr selten mehr als 10€ für ein einzelnes Spiel ausgegeben und durchaus auch aktuelle AAA-Titel in meiner Bibliothek.
Außer mit Windows Live musste ich mich bisher auch mit keinem weiteren DRM-Quatsch mehr rumschlagen.

Das einzig nervige ist Zensur wie z.B. bei Bulletstorm.

Mich hat Steam überhaupt erst wieder zum regelmäßigen Spielen animiert und von sporadischer Spiele-Piraterie weggebracht.
Mag sein, dass ich dem Marketingprinzip voll erlegen bin, aber auch bei kritischer Betrachtung überwiegen für mich die Vorteile bei Weitem.

Und meine erste Uplay-Erfahrung war einfach das krasse Gegenteil.


----------



## lipt00n (17. Dezember 2012)

tigersuit schrieb:


> Mich hat Steam überhaupt erst wieder zum regelmäßigen Spielen animiert und von sporadischer Spiele-Piraterie weggebracht.
> Mag sein, dass ich dem Marketingprinzip voll erlegen bin, aber auch bei kritischer Betrachtung überwiegen für mich die Vorteile bei Weitem.
> 
> Und meine erste Uplay-Erfahrung war einfach das krasse Gegenteil.



/signed


Ich bin auch gerade etwas erzürnt, um nicht sogar zu sagen ICH RASTE AUS. Ich weiss nicht was Ubisoft da verbrochen hat, aber ich habe sehr selten einen so unausgegorenen Haufen Code gesehen. 

Beim Kauf meiner neuen GraKa gab es bei Alternate auch einen Promo-Code für AC3 dazu. Zuhause dann den Shop angesurft (wie auf dem Flyer geheißen), eingeloggt (Acc war schon vorhanden wegen Driver:SF und Splinter Cell: Conviction aus dem letzten SummerSale von Steam), Assassin's Creed III in den Warenkorb gelegt, dank Aktion im Shop AC2 noch gratis obendrauf bekommen, Promo-Code eingegeben, E-Mail mit den Keys bekommen und 2 Download Links für den "Assassin's Creed X Download Manager". Soweit war alles cool. 
Dank langsamen Internet, entschloss ich mich, erst mal nur den AC2 Download-Manager runterzuladen und das zu spielen, bevor ich mich AC3 widme. Gesagt, getan. Hat auch gut funktioniert.
Vorgestern (!) dann kam das böse Erwachen. Ich wollte mir AC3 laden, startete Uplay und -Moment, das von mir gekaufte Spiel steht also NICHT sofort in meiner Bibliothek. Da bin ich von Steam also ein bisschen "verwöhnt". Macht nichts, dachte ich mir, logge ich mich auf der Seite ein und navigiere selbst zum entsprechenden Downloadlink. Nach der Passworteingabe bekomme ich aber nur noch Timeout-Meldungen. Egal welcher Browser, egal welcher Computer, egal welcher Internetanschluss. Der Fehler liegt also serverseitig. Nach vielen Versuchen gab ich es auf. Doch da, Geistesblitz! Ich navigierte in der Uplay-Schrottware (in der ich ja eingeloggt bin) zum Ubisoft-Store, gebe meine Auftragsnummer und das Passwort ein und komme auf die Seite mit den Downloadlinks. Ein kurzer Moment des Triumphes durchfährt mich, ich klicke auf "Download". Nichts passiert. Ich klicke nochmal. Nochmal. Nochmal. Nochmal. Nichts passiert. Mir dämmert es: Uplay unterstützt natürlich keine HTTP Downloads. Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen.
Nach weiteren, gefühlten 1000 Versuchen, mich in den Ubishop einzuloggen (mit immer dem gleichen Fehler), durchstöbere ich nochmal meine E-Mails. Und siehe da: In meiner Bestellbestätigung sind auch die entsprechenden Downloadlinks, die ich wohl beim ersten Mal übersehen haben muss. Nach einer Runde Facepalm klicke ich auf den Link, schaue gespannt und -bin erschrocken. Mein Browser schmeisst mir jetzt die Fehlermeldung, dass ich das Spiel nur 5 Mal herunterladen dürfte, und das auch schon 5 Mal gemacht habe. Und deswegen gibts jetzt einfach nichts mehr. Ich bin fassungslos. 

Der Sachverhalt ist nun also folgender: Ich habe einen Key, also eine Lizenz für ein Spiel, das ich in der eigens dafür vorgesehenen Download-/Vertriebsplattform (Uplay) nicht aktivieren kann (mit dem Key), da die Spiele sich erst selbst hinzufügen, wenn ich sie erstmalig installiere (so geschehen bei AC2). Ich kann das Spiel aber nicht mehr herunterladen, da ich es angeblich schon 5 Mal geladen habe (bzw. den dusseligen Download-Manager), was ich aber nicht habe. Hier zählen wohl die nutzlosen und effektlosen Klicks via Uplay-Browser (s.o.). Im Endeffekt: Ich habe ein Spiel gekauft (im Endeffekt unterscheidet sich Prmo-Code ja nicht wirklich vorm normalen Einkauf in diesem, äh, Shop), welches ich nicht nutzen kann. Interessant.
Ich habe bereits Mails an den Ubisoft-Support geschickt, ich bin mal gespannt was ich da für eine "hilfreiche" Antwort bekomme. Solange bleiben mir wohl nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Ich brauche irgendwie diese Daten (Retail-Version?) respektive dieses Download-Tool von irgendwoher, oder ich kann dieses Spiel, was ja nun mal meins ist, nicht spielen. Großartig!

Ich habe noch nie so einen Mist erlebt.


----------



## doodlez (17. Dezember 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Uplay Online Plattform wurde vor etwa 4 Monaten gestartet.
> Wann wurde Steam gestartet?
> 
> Insgesamt finde ich es irgendwie gut, wenn man sich nicht nur von einer Plattform abhängig macht. Klar muss uplay besser werden....
> Weder Origin, Uplay noch Steam finde ich besser oder schlechter. Wenn es nach mir ginge, bräuche ich überhaupt keine Plattform.


 
 selbst damals als steam damals gestartet wurde war es nur

key eingeben , aktivieren und laden

da hat sich bis heute nix dran geändert


----------



## Shona (17. Dezember 2012)

tigersuit schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? Sollte ich den Key doch noch bekommen, kann ich AC3 dann auch einfach in Steam aktivieren?


Nein kannst du nicht es gibt keine Keys von AC3 die in Steam aktvierbar sind. Außerdem hast du dann neben Steam auch UPlay somit ändert das nichts an der Sache 

Normalerweise bekommt man kurz nach dem Einkauf bei Uplay eine Email indem der Key + Downloadlink des Spiels ist.
Das Spiel wir ohne Installation + Key-Eingabe nicht bei dir in Uplay auftauchen, den es ist nie wie bei Steam - Spiel kaufen und an den Account gebunden.

Uplay ist anders und war schon immer anders. 
Dort muss man ein Spiel erst installieren und erst beim ersten Start wird man aufgefordert den Key einzugeben, danach ist es an den Account gebunden. Sogesehen kann man bei Ubisoft ein Spiel kaufen und den Key hinter verschenken. 

Das du nur zwischen 23-6 Uhr einkaufen kannst, hast du unserem ach so tollen Jugendschutz zu verdanken, ist bei EA/Origin nicht anders nur Steam muss sich daran nicht halten^^


Deine Probleme kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, habe nun schon zweimal beim Ubi-Store etwas eingelöst.
Das erste mal war FarCry 2 aus einer Logitech Aktion (Habe einen G400 direkt bei denen im Store gekauft) und das zweite mal habe ich einen 10€ Gutschein eingelöst und das erste AC3 DLC geholt
Beim ersten Mal bekam ich gleich danach eine Email mit der Seriennummer + Download und beim zweiten Mal dauerte es ein Tag weil es eine Vorbestellung war (der DLC kam erst einen Tag später raus).

Ich würde also mal deine Email durchsuchen nach Ubisoft ob nicht etwas irgendwo gelandet ist wo es nicht hin soll.

Ansonsten fällt mir nur der Umweg über die Hilfe ein um an die Bestellübersicht zu kommen.
Also hier https://shop.ubi.com/store?Action=DisplayHelpPage&Env=BASE&Locale=de_DE&SiteID=ubiemea drücken und danach "Mein Konto -> Meine Bestellübersicht" danach einloggen und schauen was dort steht.




doodlez schrieb:


> selbst damals als steam damals gestartet wurde war es nur
> 
> key eingeben , aktivieren und laden
> 
> da hat sich bis heute nix dran geändert


Und nicht alles kann wie Steam sein  Am Anfang von Steam wurde auch nur von vorne bis hinten drüber her gezogen und rumgenörgelt. Steam war nicht immer so wie heute und sei froh das sie sich geändert haben 

@lipt00n
Wie ich schon  geschrieben habe steht auch der Key in der Email. Lade dir das Spiel halt aus dem WWW und installiere es ganz normal, starte es und gibt deinen Original Key ein.
Ich kann z. B. FarCry 2 nicht mehr laden weil der Downloadlink nur 30 Tage gültig ist


----------



## lipt00n (18. Dezember 2012)

@Shona: 
Ich könnte das Spiel aus dem WWW laden, aber ich habe keine Lust daran, diverse Archive auf Seriösität zu überprüfen, noch meine IP auf 2014234784 Filesharing Seiten zu hinterlassen, noch mich mit dem Captcha-Mist von One-Click-Hostern auseinanderzusetzen. Ganz davon abgesehen sehe ich den Aufwand, bei einem *rechtmäßig erworbenen* Spiel, auch gar nicht ein. 
Ich meine, was ist Ubisoft bitte für ein Publisher? Die machen sich die Kassen voll und sind nicht in der Lage, dem Kunden einen persistenten Softwaredownload anzubieten. Warum? Wegen dem Traffic? Das ich nicht lache. 
Auf E-Mails reagiert da auch niemand. Seit Tagen nicht. 

Ich bin nicht mal mehr erzürnt, ich bin absolut fassungslos, was sich da als Uplay/Ubistore und Customer-Support Gesamtpaket offenbart. Das kriegt jeder Hinterhofpublisher ja besser auf die Reihe.

Oh Gabe, erlöse uns von den Surrogaten, denn dein sei der Vertrieb, die Vernetzung und der Download in Ewigkeit. Amen.


----------



## Shona (18. Dezember 2012)

@lipt00n
Dann bist du selbst Schuld wenn du es nicht bekommst! Ubi hat dir eine Original Seriennummer gegeben da ist es vollkommen egal wo du es runterlädst und wie "Seriös" das ganze ist.
Du kannst auch in deinem Freundes/Bekanntes Kreis nachfragen ob dort jemand die Retail hat, aber nein ist zu umständlich, ne? 

So schwer ist das nicht und man kann die Spiele runterladen, dazu muss es aber an deinen Account gebunden sein. Deshalb gibt es nur einen Downloadlink der nur 5 mal benutzt werden kann oder nur 30 Tage aktiv ist, weil man diese danach nicht mehr braucht es geht nur um das aller erste Mal!

Wenn du keine Kompromise eingehen willst dann kauf es dir für 50 Euro bei Steam uns fertig, aber meckere nicht über etwas rum das du kostenlos bekommen hat egal wieviel du für die Graka bezahlt hast den der Preis des Spiel ist nicht drin bzw. deswegen hat die Graka nicht mehr gekostet!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Dezember 2012)

wieso is er selbst schuld ? weil er der meinung ist das der publisher ein nachvollziehbar sauberes, nicht rootkitverseuchtes valides archiv bieten sollte, da er sicher runterladen kann, ohne sich auf irgendwelche dubiosen seiten rumzutreiben wo man keinen plan hat welche zero-day exploits nu schon wieder im hintergrund per js nachgeladen werden ?

selbst wenn es kostenlos ist, kostenloser müll ist kostenloser müll und nur weil er kostenlos war, finde ich es trotzdem für ars*** wenn der kostenlose müll von irgendwelchen leuten bei mir vor der haustür abgeladen wird, ich war seit 5 jahren nicht mehr bei mcd, aber seitdem die 500m weite ne filliale geöffnet haben darf ich jeden morgen den KOSTENLOSEN müll wegräumen, danke aber er war ja kostenlos, dann brauch ich mich ja nicht beschweren


----------



## DerpDerpington (18. Dezember 2012)

Kostenloser Müll, lustige Geschichte 
Mich würde das auch schon aufregen, wenn ich einen Key kostenlos bekommen würde und ich extreme Umstände hätte, da mal endlich zum Spielen zu kommen. ICH habe mir das Spiel Far Cry 3 aber sogar gekauft und hatte die gleichen Probleme, da ist mir echt das Messer in der Tasche aufgegangen. Jetzt kann man auch wieder sagen: "Ist doch deine Schuld, wenn du es nicht direkt bei UPlay kaufst. Dann kann dir auch keiner garantieren, dass es im Endeffekt funktioniert."
Man kann aber doch vorher nicht riechen, dass einem ein Key alleine für dieses UPlay nicht reicht (, wenn man nur das tolle Steam kennt). Also bin ich auch im Internet rumgesurft und habe nach Lösungen gesucht. Und eins sag ich euch: Ich habe nicht einmal irgendwo stehen sehen, dass ich in der Email mit dem Key auch einen superversteckten Link zum Download des Spiels erhalten habe. Das war dementsprechend meine eigene Dummheit. Dass es dann aber mit diesem bereits erwähnten ominösen Download weiterging, fand ich weder seriös noch komfortabel.
Da muss sich was ändern. UPlay ist kacke.


----------



## Shona (18. Dezember 2012)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> wieso is er selbst schuld ? weil er der meinung ist das der publisher ein nachvollziehbar sauberes, nicht rootkitverseuchtes valides archiv bieten sollte, da er sicher runterladen kann, ohne sich auf irgendwelche dubiosen seiten rumzutreiben wo man keinen plan hat welche zero-day exploits nu schon wieder im hintergrund per js nachgeladen werden ?


Ubisoft hat ihm einen Downloadlink geschickt, wenn er nicht in der Lage ist den zu nutzen dann ist er selbst Schuld! Der Download ist sauber und nicht rootkitverseucht, aber er war nicht in der Lage den Link zu benutzen!
Ist aber einfacher jemand anderem die Schuld zu geben, nicht wahr? 

Dabei wird wahrscheinlich unten drunter stehen "If you have any questions, please contact Digital River Customer Service at CustomerServices[AT]digitalriver[DOT]com."
Hat er wahrscheinlich auch nicht gemacht und bevor du fragst, ja der Download geht nicht über Ubisoft sondern über 
*Digital River*

r einer Hostingseite für alle großen Publisher - ACD Systems, Adobe, Autodesk, Canon, Capcom, Cyberlink, Data Robotics, Electronic Arts, En Masse, Kaspersky, Kodak, Lenovo, Logitech, Mattel, Microsoft, Netgear, Nuance, Pentax, Philips, Razer USA, Research In Motion,SanDisk, Smith Micro, Square Enix, THQ, Trend Micro, Ubisoft, Western Digital and Wizards of the Coast.

"wo man keinen plan hat welche zero-day exploits nu schon wieder im hintergrund per js nachgeladen werden"
Ja du hast recht, man bekommt überall eine Zero-Day Exploid  du musst uns nun nicht erzählen auf welchen porno seiten du dich rumtreibst das du das bekommst 

Aber wenn es "euch" vll besser passt, soll ich ihm meine Retail für 10€ ausleihen damit die kleinen Kinderchen keine Angst haben müssen das ihr armer kleiner PC nicht von bösen kleinen Trojanern/Viren/Exploids verhauen wird? 




cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> selbst wenn es kostenlos ist, kostenloser müll ist kostenloser müll und nur weil er kostenlos war, finde ich es trotzdem für ars*** wenn der kostenlose müll von irgendwelchen leuten bei mir vor der haustür abgeladen wird, ich war seit 5 jahren nicht mehr bei mcd, aber seitdem die 500m weite ne filliale geöffnet haben darf ich jeden morgen den KOSTENLOSEN müll wegräumen, danke aber er war ja kostenlos, dann brauch ich mich ja nicht beschweren


 was interessiert es uns ob bei dir mcd müll ablädt und was hat es mit dem thema zu tun?
Wenn für dich und ihn Ubisoft nur Müll ist warum will er dann das Spiel und warum hat er überhaupt den Gutschein eingelöst? Wenn es ihm von vorne rein nicht passt hätte er sich es auch gleich bei Steam kaufen können und muss hier nun nicht rumheulen das es angeblich nicht geht.



DerpDerpington schrieb:


> Kostenloser Müll, lustige Geschichte
> Mich  würde das auch schon aufregen, wenn ich einen Key kostenlos bekommen  würde und ich extreme Umstände hätte, da mal endlich zum Spielen zu  kommen. ICH habe mir das Spiel Far Cry 3 aber sogar gekauft und hatte  die gleichen Probleme, da ist mir echt das Messer in der Tasche  aufgegangen. Jetzt kann man auch wieder sagen: "Ist doch deine Schuld,  wenn du es nicht direkt bei UPlay kaufst. Dann kann dir auch keiner  garantieren, dass es im Endeffekt funktioniert."
> Man kann aber doch  vorher nicht riechen, dass einem ein Key alleine für dieses UPlay nicht  reicht (, wenn man nur das tolle Steam kennt). Also bin ich auch im  Internet rumgesurft und habe nach Lösungen gesucht. Und eins sag ich  euch: Ich habe nicht einmal irgendwo stehen sehen, dass ich in der Email  mit dem Key auch einen superversteckten Link zum Download des Spiels  erhalten habe. Das war dementsprechend meine eigene Dummheit. Dass es  dann aber mit diesem bereits erwähnten ominösen Download weiterging,  fand ich weder seriös noch komfortabel.
> Da muss sich was ändern. UPlay ist kacke.


Vielleicht muss sich was ändern, aber keiner kann was dazu wenn man das Wort "Dowload" unter der Serien Nummer nicht sieht  Hast du aber schon selbst festgestellt^^
Und der ominöse Download ist wie ober erwähnt eine Hosting Seite für die ganz großen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Dezember 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Ubisoft hat ihm einen Downloadlink geschickt, wenn er nicht in der Lage ist den zu nutzen dann ist er selbst Schuld! Der Download ist sauber und nicht rootkitverseucht, aber er war nicht in der Lage den Link zu benutzen!
> Ist aber einfacher jemand anderem die Schuld zu geben, nicht wahr?
> 
> Dabei wird wahrscheinlich unten drunter stehen "If you have any questions, please contact Digital River Customer Service at CustomerServices[AT]digitalriver[DOT]com."
> ...


ubisoft stellt ihm nen download link zur verfügung der 30 tage lang gültig ist, in der zeit schafften es ja nichtma 1und1 und telekom sich zu einigen wer nun die 
leitung belegt hat und wer sie freigeben muss damit internet geschaltet werden kann, für eine softwarelizens das angebot 30 tage lang gültig zu halten ist einfach ne
frechheit, das es anders geht zeigen diverse andere dienste deren geschäftsmodell auf softwarelizenzen basieren.
dabei ist es egal ob ich die software für 50€ erworben, kostenlos bei ner 200€ graka als goodie dabei war oder ob ich den zettel mit dem key auf der straße gefunden habe,
ein downloadarchiv für das ich die lizens erworben habe sollte so lange gültig sein wie die lizens, alles andere ist einfach nur müll und zusätzlich zu den 
beschränkungen in solchen mietverträgn für software weitere kundenverarsche. das es auch anders geht zeigen diverse anderen publisher, egal ob sie bei DigitalRiver
hosten oder nicht, das ist entscheidung von ubisuck es so zu handhaben 



Shona schrieb:


> "wo man keinen plan hat welche zero-day exploits nu schon wieder im hintergrund per js nachgeladen werden"
> Ja du hast recht, man bekommt überall eine Zero-Day Exploid du musst uns nun nicht erzählen auf welchen porno seiten du dich rumtreibst das du das bekommst
> 
> Aber wenn es "euch" vll besser passt, soll ich ihm meine Retail für 10€ ausleihen damit die kleinen Kinderchen
> keine Angst haben müssen das ihr armer kleiner PC nicht von bösen kleinen Trojanern/Viren/Exploids verhauen wird?



du hast angefangen  mit halblegalen quellen egal wie seriös sie sind, wenn du nun schon flamen willst ...
ich weiß auch nicht wie du bei sowas den gedankensprung von warez zu porno schaffst, selbst ich identifiziere mich nicht so extrem mit computerspielen ....
nebenbei bemerkt ich hab mir auf porno seiten bisher nie was eingefangen 

zusätzlich hast nun ein kommerzielles verleihangebot für 10€ abgeben, ich hoffe du besitzt eine entsprechende verleihlizenz (wie z.b. videotheken) ansonsten haste grad angeboten eine gewerbsmässige straftat zu begehen, gz 



Shona schrieb:


> was interessiert es uns ob bei dir mcd müll ablädt und was hat es mit dem thema zu tun?
> Wenn für dich und ihn Ubisoft nur Müll ist warum will er dann das Spiel und warum hat er überhaupt den Gutschein eingelöst? Wenn es ihm von vorne rein nicht passt hätte er sich es auch gleich
> bei Steam kaufen können und muss hier nun nicht rumheulen das es angeblich nicht geht.



war nen beispiel, egal wieviel es gekostet hat, obs bei nem 1,19 cheeseburger beilag, 49,99 für des gesammte spiel oder obs umsonst bei ihm abgeladen wurde, wie müll den kein schwein haben will, 
nun hat er es da, ob gewollt oder nicht und er ist aufgrund verschiedener umstände nun nicht in der lage es so zu nutzen wie es vorgesehen war obwohl er eine gültige lizenz hat
und die aussage 'hätte er es bei steam gekauft, würde es funktionieren, da er es aber bei ubisuck direkt erhalten hat, soll er sich jetzt nicht aufregen' ... ubisuck ist der sparpublisher 
der nicht in der lage ist die software über die dauer der lizensgültigkeit bereit zu stellen, nicht microsoft, nicht die xyz anderen kunden die bei digitalriver hosten lassen, 
nein ubisuck die einen hostingvertrag haben der pro lizens nur 30 tage lang gültig ist und das das kein algemeines problem ist, sieht man ja ohne probleme daran, das man bei steam z.b.
das spiel auch nach 3 , 6 oder 48 monaten neu installieren kann, ohne sich mit irgendnem support in verbindung zu setzen, der 4 tage warten lässt und dann die standard antwort zurücksendet 
das das problem bekannt sei und man an einer lösung arbeiten würde 
wenn andere es hinbekommen, aber ubisuck nicht, was sagt das über die qualiät von ubisuck ? 

da kannste dich gerne auf den boden werfen und schreien, aber ändern tut es daran trotzdem nix das ubisuck von den aktuellen online drm gedöns das mit abstand schlechteste rausgebracht hat und mit jedem neuen titel den sie rausbringen stellt man fest, sie haben nix gelernt, ihr service ist so bescheiden wie zu anfang und verbessert hat sich auch nicht wirklich was seit 2009


----------



## lipt00n (18. Dezember 2012)

@Shona:

Ich habe oben beschrieben wieso und weshalb ich den Downloadlink nicht benutzt habe/benutzen konnte/whatever. Natürlich ist das in gewisser Weise mein eigenes versagen, was aber nichts an der Tatsache ändert, das dieses Shopsystem unausgegorener Müll ist.
Entgegen deiner (netten) Unterstellung habe ich eine Mail an Digitalriver geschickt, wie mir in der "Fehlermeldung" angezeigt wurde. Die Antwort die ich bekam, war sehr ernüchternd (und passt in das Ubisoft Gesamtkonzept), ich möchte sie dir nicht vorenthalten:



> Dear XXX,
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not handle the customer service for Ubisoft. Please
> contact them directly with your request through one of the following
> ...



Na, DAS ist ja mal ne große Hilfe!

Natürlich kann ich mir sonstwo irgendwas laden, darauf läuft es auch hinaus (die "Spiel_ABC_Download_Manager.exe" findet man ja zum Glück), aber ich versuche mich gerade in User XYZ hineinzuversetzen, der mit seiner, im Ubistore gekauften, Rayman Lizenz dann völliges Pech gehabt hat, wenn ihm das gleiche passiert wie mir. Und ich bin weißgott kein Idiot. Es wäre ja auch niemals so weit gekommen, wenn die UbiShop Seite mich einfach einloggen lassen würde. Aber da kommen ja nur Timeouts, man erinnert sich? Dadurch kam das einloggen via Uplay, und dadurch kamen meine 5 "Downloads", die nie stattgefunden haben. Da bringt mir auch der Link in der E-Mail nichts mehr. 

Zu besagter E-Mail: Die Downloadbuttons (und die Keys) bekam ich auf der UbiShop Seite nach dem Kaufvorgang angezeigt. Die erhaltene E-Mail ist im Betreff gelabelt mit [Auftragsbestätigung]. Ich finde das menschlich einfach nachvollziehbar, wenn ich mich dann erneut IM SHOP/meinem Shopaccount nach den Downloadlinks umsehe. Das diese Links (und Keys!) in einer "Auftragsbestätigung" in mein Postfach flattern, entbehrt sich mir jeder Logik. Der Terminus "Auftragsbestätigung" ist mMn vollkommen fehl am Platz für endgültige Links und endgültige Keys, also vergleichbar mit einer Auslieferung.

Das könntze so einfach sein, wenn man in der Uplay Software, die man ja sowieso braucht, die Keys eingeben könnte BEVOR man das Spiel installiert (so wie bei anderen Vertriebsplattformen üblich), aber nein....


----------



## Shona (18. Dezember 2012)

lipt00n schrieb:


> (und passt in das Ubisoft Gesamtkonzept)


Und @cann0nf0dder
Digital River gehört nicht zu Ubisoft!  Wenn Digital River Ubisoft nur das als Konzept gibt, also 30 Tage gültig und max . 5 Download, dann ist das so und Ubisoft kann das auch nicht änderns.
Des Weiteren habe ich doch schon zig mal geschrieben das man diesen Link *nur ein einiziges Mal* benötigt  Spätere Downloads laufen über Uplay und man kann es so oft laden wie man will...



lipt00n schrieb:


> Das könntze so einfach sein, wenn man in der Uplay Software, die man ja sowieso braucht, die Keys eingeben könnte BEVOR man das Spiel installiert (so wie bei anderen Vertriebsplattformen üblich), aber nein....


Ja und weil alles wie andere Plattformen sein muss, muss auch Ubisoft sich daran halten?
Steam hat euch verwöhnt das ist das einizige Problem und nur weil Ubisoft ein anderes konezept fährt was ich im übrigen zu Steam besser finde, da ich die Keys nach dem Kauf auch verschenken könnte und diese nicht direkt an meinen Account gebunden sind. Klar fehlt in dem einen Sinn das aktivieren des Keys direkt in Uplay aber das hat es noch NIE bei Ubisoft gegeben!



> zusätzlich hast nun ein kommerzielles verleihangebot für 10€ abgeben,  ich hoffe du besitzt eine entsprechende verleihlizenz (wie z.b.  videotheken) ansonsten haste grad angeboten eine gewerbsmässige straftat  zu begehen, gz


 Wieso? Das ist Porto & Verpackung für hin und Rücksendung oder glaubste etwa ich würde das selbst zahlen? 



> nix das ubisuck von den aktuellen online drm gedöns das mit abstand schlechteste rausgebracht hat


Ja, das spricht zu deinem wissen den Ubisoft hat keinen DRM mehr, der wurde Anfang des Jahres entfernt! 
Das einizge was bleibt ist das die Spiele regsitriert werden müssen und so an einen account gebunden sind.



> nicht microsoft, nicht die xyz anderen kunden die bei digitalriver hosten lassen,
> nein ubisuck die einen hostingvertrag haben der pro lizens nur 30 tage lang gültig


Na dann viel Spass beim kaufen von den anderen Kunden bei Digital River den bei denen sieht es auch nicht anders aus...



> sieht man ja ohne probleme daran, das man bei steam z.b.
> das spiel auch nach 3 , 6 oder 48 monaten neu installieren kann


Du bist der einzige der behauptet das man bei Ubisoft das nicht kann  Ich kann für dich das ganze auch noch größer und dicker schreiben aber ich glaube nichtmal dann würdest du es kapieren.


----------



## lipt00n (18. Dezember 2012)

@Shona

Ich kann bei Steam auch die Keys verschenken. Ich kann sie einfach als Geschenk kaufen und dann direkt versenden, oder die Lizenz in meinem "Geschenkekorb" im Account aufbewahren bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag. Der von dir erwähnte "Vorteil" ist also nonexistent ,)

Steam hat mich verwöhnt ja. Und andere Vertriebsplattformen haben sich nicht daran zu halten, aber es wäre einfach sinnvoll, da kundenorientiert (deswegen auch "verwöhnt"). VW baut ja auch keine Autos mit 3 oder 5 Rädern aus Prinzip, weil Mercedes schon Autos mit 4 Rädern baut 
Ist halt jeder Fanboi von etwas anderem, da will ich auch keinen Hehl draus machen, aber ein "Super-Einkaufserlebnis" war das nunmal nicht.


----------



## XinSoul (29. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem ich Far cry 3 mit dem promo-code des Amd Neversettle-bundles erworben hatte, bekam ich die Email, die den Kauf bestätigte! um das Spiel runterzuladen muss ich Uplay starten und es dort runterladen, eine andere passage sagt das ich die Downloadlinks unter der Auftragsbestätigungs-Seite meines Kaufes finde.
Nun gut, weder ist das Spiel in meiner Spiele-bibliothek bei Uplay, noch sind die Links in meiner Auftragsbestätigung. Der Status meines Spiels in der Auftragsbestätigung ist jetzt seit über 24 Stunden auf 
"Die Seriennummer bzw. der Freischaltcode wird bearbeitet."
Was muss denn dort bitte bearbeitet werden? Selbst wenn es manuell bearbeitet wird, was ich schon ziemlich hirnrissig und Sinnlos finde, aber Ubisoft inzwischen durchaus zutraue denke ich nicht das dies mehr als einen Arbeitstag in Anspruch nimmt. Möglicherweise in auch ich Steam-verwöhnt, aber sollte eine Spieleplattform, bzw. ein Publisher nicht einen gewissen Standart haben? Für ein Digitales Produkt muss man mehr als einen Tag warten? Ich befürchte dass ich nachdem was ich über Uplay und Ubisoft zu dem Thema gelesen habe garkeinen downloadlink bzw. Seriencode mehr bekomme... Ich habe zumindest den Support kontaktiert und erstmal eine schön unhilfreiche automatisch erstellte Antwort bekommen. Musste meine Anfrage aktualisieren um klar zu machen das mein Problem dadurch nicht gelöst wurde... Ich hoffe dass sie es hinbekommen mir innerhalb der nächsten Paar Tage eine Antwort zu geben oder mein erworbenes Produkt auch letztendlich Nutzbar wird!!!
Ich bin wirklich ziemlich negativ eingestellt gegenüber Ubisoft, nachdem ich mich durch ein total unübersichtliches unklares und mir unverständlich langes Kaufsprozedere quälen musste, von dem tolllen Jugendschutz ganz zu schweigen. Massiv enttäuschen tut mich das was ich über Ubisofts support in anderen Foren lesen musste...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, vlt. hatte der ein oder andere auch so eine lange "Wartezeit"


----------



## lipt00n (29. Dezember 2012)

Ach, zu dem Laden fällt mir echt nix mehr ein...


----------



## Fury_X (2. Januar 2013)

@XinSoul
I got some Bad news for you.
Habe meinen Key an einen Freund verkauft, der hat das genau gleiche Problem wie du.
Hab also mal bisschen gegooglet.
Far Cry 3 gekauft aber nicht erhalten! | Forums
UBIShop: Wo sind Seriennummern und Download-Links? | Forums

auch in den englischen Foren findet sich einiges
Far Cry 3 PC Discussion | Forums

selbes Drama übrigens mit AC3
Support tot oder Standard blablabla
Telefon vorhanden aber tot.


----------

